# Goodby guys



## sandhillmike

This will probably be my last post. The Cancer has got me, I'm in hospice care, on oxygen full time and in a lot of pain. I doubt I will last the month out. I'll miss all the banter, but I'm ready to go, this is just no kind of life. You guys take care of yourselves and make the most of the time you have left.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Very hard to read that.

Praying for your comfort, Mike. Keep fighting the fight!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

God bless you.  Thats a hard row to hoe.


----------



## Nicodemus

Mike, my regards to you, and thoughts and prayers as well.


----------



## TomC

Hang in there and God Bless!


----------



## Sargent

God bless you, Mike.


----------



## Hankus

Prayers for your comfort, and for the family you leave.


----------



## John Cooper

Prayers for ya Mike! Cancer truly sucks!!!!!


----------



## biggdogg

God bless and many prayers for you and your family sir.


----------



## JCBANJO02

Mike,
i dont know you like some of the guys on here do but i have enjoyed reading your posts. my prayers are with you and your family!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Prayers for you and your loved ones Mike.


----------



## Jeff C.

Praying for some comfort for you, your loved ones, and friends.


----------



## Hut2

Prayers for "The #1 Gator Fan!"& all of his family! God bless you Mike.


----------



## fatboy84

Sorry to hear that.  Praying for a peaceful journey for you and for peace and comfort for your family.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Praying for you Mike.  Hope the Lord gives you and your family comfort.  If this is it, we'll miss you.  God bless you.


----------



## rhbama3

Mike,
 I'm sitting here with a lump in my throat trying to find the words and they just won't come to me. Just know that you will be missed by all of us.


----------



## kracker

I can't add anything. Praying for you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Prayers.   I've walked this road with too many good people.


----------



## lagrangedave

I'm glad that you have made peace with it. I hope you have an easy transition. God be with you.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

May God be with you Mike.


----------



## golffreak

Prayers sent my friend. May God bless you.


----------



## Steven Farr

You and your family will be in my prayers Mike.


----------



## rex upshaw

Tough to hear.  May God be with you and your family.  Like others, I've enjoyed your posts over the years.


----------



## KrazieJacket95

May God be with you and your family.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm at a lost for words for you brother. I do know that God is real and I know he can give you the peace to sustain you! My prayers will be with you and your family. From this die hard Dawg fan Go Gators for you my friend! Chomp Chomp!


----------



## Horns

Wishing you a peace in your days ahead. Prayers to your family.


----------



## RipperIII

Prayers for you Mike and your family, I've really enjoyed your post and your love for the gators.
You will be missed.


----------



## kevincox

Prayers for you and your family. God bless you Sir


----------



## Resica

Prayers for you and your family Mr. Mike.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Prayers sent! Really puts everything in perspective for the rest of us here.


----------



## Buck

Very tough to read...  As others have said, prayers for you and your family.


----------



## georgia_home

Peace be with you and your family.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Dustin Pate said:


> Prayers sent! Really puts everything in perspective for the rest of us here.



x  2


----------



## chadair

hate to hear it Mike. I'm gonna miss yer posts and support of the Gators. I'm sure u will have the best seat in the house to watch all the games buddy.
God bless u and yer family and I will be prayin for ya brother!!


----------



## gin house

This hit like a ton of bricks.........Mike i admire your strength.   I love to talk sports with you and all but i dont know your spiritual beliefs.   I pray you know God as eternity awaits.   Man..........At a loss for words.    I can promise you that every time i see a UF sport i will think of you even though ive never met you i can see youre a great person.  I will be praying for peace for you and your family.   Truly a shock..........This puts life in perspective.   We'll miss you Mike.


----------



## ryano

God bless you and be with you and your family sir.


----------



## westcobbdog

hang in there sir, you can do it!


----------



## fishnguy

From a fella that doesn't post much, kudos to you Mr. Mike. May God's grace sustain you through the rest of your journey and bring comfort to your family! I'm sure we'll still be looking for ya around football season as habits are hard to break.


----------



## K80

Hankus said:


> Prayers for your comfort, and for the family you leave.



x 2


----------



## riprap

Hard to read that...praying that God will recieve you with open arms.


----------



## Bitteroot

Mike I hate so much to hear this! We all beat each other up in this forum as well as others. But when it comes right down to it we all are on borrowed time and should have better relations within our sportsman brotherhood. Time and again we will get heated arguments in this forum only to joke around and be almost a different person in others.  Life is too short and I've always tried to go through my life like everyone was my friend.... Or nobody was.  I wish I had 
Ore time to get to know many on here.  May god grant you peace and your family be  comforted in the final hours. I'll fire an arrow down through my favorite mountain hollow with your name on it. I only wish that it would not be soon.  My prayers!


----------



## Kawaliga

Mike, I wish you a peaceful journey. Your bravery is inspiring.God bless you.


----------



## flowingwell

I truly hope you are able to find peace and feel no more pain.  At the end of the day, we are all on the same team.


----------



## nhancedsvt

God bless you. Prayers for comfort for you and your family.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Sorry to hear that. Thanks for thinking of us during this time.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man that's tuff to read may god give you peace for the rest of your time here left on earth ! I dread the day when I have to go down this road...


----------



## Silver Britches

Wow! This is a tough one. Hard to find words, but we're with you buddy! We are with you! 

For you to find the time to speak to us knuckleheads means a lot to me! I mean that from the bottom of my heart! You are awesome, Mike!

God bless you and your family! We love you brother!!!!


----------



## sleeze

Tearing up as I read through these posts. Big man up stairs is with you, when nobody else is. God bless you man.
Go Gators!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

flowingwell said:


> I truly hope you are able to find peace and feel no more pain.  At the end of the day, we are all on the same team.






Very well said.


----------



## olcowman

This is both the most profound and inspiring post I have ever read on this or any other forum... your dignity and brutal honesty are an example for all. Goodbye to you Mike, may God bless you and your family and although I shared so little with you in this existence, perhaps we will have another opportunity in the next.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

*God Bless you Mike*

I pray that the peace of God that passes all understanding will guard your heart and mind as well as your families through Christ Jesus.


----------



## boneboy96

olcowman said:


> This is both the most profound and inspiring post I have ever read on this or any other forum... your dignity and brutal honesty are an example for all. Goodbye to you Mike, may God bless you and your family and although I shared so little with you in this existence, perhaps we will have another opportunity in the next.



Couldn't have said it any better.  Prayers go out to you and yours Mike!


----------



## LanierSpots

Thats a tough read Mike.  I did not realize that things had advanced this far...   We will all miss you and wish you much comfort.   May God bless you brother.   We are all brothers in the end..


----------



## tcward

May God give you the strength you need Mike to face whatever this viscious disease throws at you next. May you have a peace like you have never know before, but the most important thing is knowing God loves you! God bless you Mike and your family!


----------



## tjl1388

For once I have no witty picture, I have no funny retort.  Neither words nor typed text can fully grasp the magnitude of your post.  Though people on this forum very seldom see eye to eye, the respect I and I am sure the rest of here have for you as I type this is beyond compare.

May the thoughts and prayers of all of us be with you in your time of rest.

Precious in the sight of the LORD is the death of his saints.
(Psalm 116:15) 



And just for you good buddy.


----------



## MCBUCK

A song line comes to mind...."run to Jesus...." and Mike...in a few months when I am watching the Cocktail Party, I will know that you are in a place better than me watching that game....you will be missed.  We all love you Mike, and are praying for you and your family.


----------



## bowtie

Dustin Pate said:


> Prayers sent! Really puts everything in perspective for the rest of us here.


very true....


----------



## rifleroom

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! God bless you!


----------



## Cobra

May the thoughts and prayers of all of us be with you in your time of rest.

Precious in the sight of the LORD is the death of his saints.
(Psalm 116:15) 



This.No words to express my feelings even though we never met in person.May god give you that peace I think we all look for.


----------



## jigman

I pray that God give you and your family peach and comfort.


----------



## fairhopebama

Mike, this really touched my heart. I was at a loss for words after reading this and so I turned to God and asked for the words and the words that came to my heart were "By His stripes we are healed" Isaiah 53:4-5. This earthly existence is just that. We are all just passing through, this is not our home, Heaven is our home. When we finally arrive Home, there will be no more pain, no more sickness. We will be in the presence of our Creator where Glory and Freedom reign. Speak positive words over your life and those around you. Thank God for all that you have been Blessed with during your time here. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## fredw

Mike, my prayers for you and the family as well.


----------



## Jake Allen

May God Bless you, and your family. I pray you find ease from the pain.


----------



## irishleprechaun

my wife just came in and asked why I am crying...now she is crying too...prayers to you and your family.


----------



## mtr3333

God bless you, your family, and your friends.


----------



## bsanders

prayers sent.


----------



## waterdogs

God bless you you are in our prayers


----------



## dmedd

Our thoughts and prayers are with you! God bless you and your family.


----------



## Madsnooker

Mike,

I'm reminded of Ecclesiastes 7:1

"A good name is better than a good ointment, And the day of one's death is better than the day of one's birth."

Not sure if you are a Christian or not but praying you are and according to scripture, a great day is at your doorstep! Death has no sting for a believer. 

I will pray for your comfort and Gods unbelievable peace in this time, for you, as well as your loved ones.


----------



## Boudreaux

Very hard to read, indeed.

Godspeed, Mike.


----------



## White Stag

Madsnooker said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm reminded of Ecclesiastes 7:1
> 
> "A good name is better than a good ointment, And the day of one's death is better than the day of one's birth."
> 
> Not sure if you are a Christian or not but praying you are and according to scripture, a great day is at your doorstep! Death has no sting for a believer.
> 
> I will pray for your comfort and Gods unbelievable peace in this time, for you, as well as your loved ones.



x 2

Very powerfully said. God is faithful. Prayers for you and your family Mike!


----------



## T.P.

Rest easy, freind. God bless you and your family and prayers sent.


----------



## stringmusic

Madsnooker said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm reminded of Ecclesiastes 7:1
> 
> "A good name is better than a good ointment, And the day of one's death is better than the day of one's birth."
> 
> Not sure if you are a Christian or not but praying you are and according to scripture, a great day is at your doorstep! Death has no sting for a believer.
> 
> I will pray for your comfort and Gods unbelievable peace in this time, for you, as well as your loved ones.



X3

God be with you brother. Praying for peace for you and your family.


----------



## TJay

Peace to you and yours.


----------



## snookdoctor

See you on the other side buddy. Godspeed, Mike.


----------



## southGAlefty

Prayers to you and your family Mr. Mike!


----------



## rydert

Prayers sent.............


----------



## secondseason

Prayers for you and your family.   God Speed!


----------



## AccUbonD

Prayers sent...


----------



## Paymaster

Prayers are added for you and your family, Mike! I am glad you are at peace,so "Go Home A Shoutin Brother"!


----------



## grim

God bless.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*So sorry to hear...*

Prayers to you and your family.  You are going to a much better place.  I have enjoyed reading your posts in the past.  Rest peaceful and we will see you on the other side.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Mike we have had our differences over the years as us Sports forum guys tend to do. That being said it is all in jest and times like this really put things into perspective. All of us here have had someone we know touched by this evil thing called cancer. Too many good folks deal with its consequinces. No words any that any of us say can change God's plans for you. He has a plan, even though we may not understand it. Just know this there are many folks that will read your post and stop and pray for someone they have never met. May there be peace in you and your family. 



And just for you ole chop......
GO GATORS!!!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## DrewDennis

Prayers for you and your family...


----------



## KYBobwhite

Praying for God's peace and comfort for you and your family. Bless you Brother.


----------



## Da Possum

This is probably the saddest thread I have ever read on this forum; but at the same time it very inspiring........God speed to you sir.


----------



## Milkman

Mike,

I dont know that we have ever interacted here but your post is very to the point and touching. It helps us all have a better appreciation for what many of us take for granted.

I hope you are still able to log on and read all that our members have posted here. There are lots of good people here.

Gods will be done. 

Marvin


----------



## Lukikus2

Thoughts and prayers sent for you and your loved ones.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Mike, good luck during the rest of your fight. Stay strong and may god bless you and your family.


----------



## DeepweR

God Bless you Brother.


----------



## dawg2

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Prayers sent to you and your family


----------



## jmharris23

Praying for God to give you peace and freedom from pain during this time. So sorry to hear this......cancer is a terrible thing.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Mike, My Prayers and thoughts are with You and your entire family during this difficult time.  I admire your courage and your tenacity in fighting this devastating disease.  Godspeed to you, my friend.


----------



## 00Beau

Prayers for you and your family!!!  GO GATORS!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters

May Gods great peace be with you and your family....


----------



## alphachief

God bless you Mike.  I pray the Lord will give you and your family peace during this difficult time.


----------



## jagman

prayers for you and family.


----------



## Ronnie T

Mike,
Whether you leave this swampy old physical world tonight, tomorrow, or 25 years from now, I pray that the touch of God's angels hand will be as intense as I've always expected it will be.
If you leave before us, how bout saying a short prayer for us cause we gotta stay here.


----------



## Gumswamp

My prayers are added for you to find peace and rest from the pain and for comfort for your family in the days ahead.  Your post brought tears to my eyes and made me stop and think what is really important in this life.

Thank You !


----------



## KyDawg

My prayers sent for you and family.


----------



## ramblinrack

and i thought i had a tough day at work...till i got home and read this. god bless you and your family mike. many extra prayers when i lay my head on the pillow tonight.
       godspeed mike


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Mike, thank you for your strength to post. I believe GOD has used you to maybe open our eyes to our lives. I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## Matthew6

Mike, 
Thank you for taking time to share your thoughts with us. I admire your courage and honesty. Your words have made an impact on me.  It has been a pleasure reading your posts. Tonite I will pray that God will grant you peace and comfort. I hope to meet you one day in his kingdom. Go Gators.


----------



## The Original Rooster

I just don't have words... God Bless You.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

I'm having trouble finding the words to respond to this!!

All I can say is that I hope you find comfort. My thought's, and prayers go out to you, and your family!!

Rest Easy Brother!!


----------



## cramer

God bless you and your family Mike


----------



## Sugar HillDawg

Don't fear Mike, you will meet your Heavenly Father.


----------



## cafish

as i sit this July 4th thinking about the world today and i read this thread-i understand more about freedom and bravery--GOD BLESS  you and your family as this trail of faith comes and passes


----------



## Lost in Heard

Godspeed my friend


----------



## 1shot1kill

As I sit here at my office reading this,tears began to well up in my eyes......I thought to myself...you have never met this guy and don't even know him.....some believe the same thing about God.....but he does know us and has met us....because we all belong to him....as a child of Christ my heart weeps for your family but rejoices for what is to about to be yours....everlasting life!!!where you are going the fish will always bite,the deer will always move,and turkeys will always gobble....and lastly the gators will always win!!!....may you find peace and comfort in the days ahead on the road to glory!!....My prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## ramblinrack

mike, still thinkin' about you this morning. i hope you found the strength to read this thread and see how very well thought of you are! i read a whole bunch of your post's this morning and have a pretty good idea of what a good man you are. hoping and praying that your pain will ease and that if you get a chance to read this...maybe...just a lil' smile will come across your face. that's about all i've got...god bless my friend i never got a chance to  meet & GO GATORS!


----------



## JustUs4All

Thank you Mike for sharing a bit of yourself with all of us.  May God be with you and your family and bring you peace and comfort.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Mike, may God give you peace and comfort and offer His peace to your family.

GO GATORS!


----------



## lilburnjoe

Good Bye Mike ! You will be missed !!!!!! Always enjoyed your postings.


----------



## alvishere

Mike 
I like others have a loss for Words of Comfort.....My pray is that someone who might be reading this thread and has not accepted Jesus Christ as their Personal Savior Will read this thread and realize that they are lost without Christ.
   They would be no greater gift to Mike if someone accepted Jesus Christ because of this Thread >>>>>and was able to share it with him....
   If I was called to leave this world ......I can't think of a happier way to leave this world knowing I Helped lead several Folks to Christ.
    God Bless You and Your Family and Keep Trusting God in these difficult times.
   Al


----------



## Michael F. Gray

God Bless You, Sandhillmike. I lost an 80 year old uncle yesterday. I know with each passing day I'm getting closer to that final journey. Praying for you and your family. I've had six battles with cancer, and fully expect it to claim me before it's over. I'm happy to be able to honestly say Thank to Jesus Christ's Saving Grace, I'm prepared for that journey over Jordon when the time comes.


----------



## joedublin

I won't say "goodbye" to you, Mike....I'll say that I'll see you "on the other side" and we'll swap some hunting stories and lies about how big those deer were  that we got and the ones we missed. God is a hunter, too, and he needs another good hunting partner for next season so he's chosen you...we'll see you there someday !


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

God Bless


----------



## GMORE

Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## Hoss

May God be with you and your family.  Your Woody's family is with you.

Hoss


----------



## Ruger#3

I pray for God's blessings and mercy for you and your family.

 Dignity abounds in you Sir!


----------



## Toddmann

Prayers sent and may God Bless your family!!!!!


----------



## gin house

Praying hard for you Mike.   Since i read your post ive thought about it a lot.   I know many of us argue and act foolish on here but it seems like i know some of you guys even though i wouldnt recognize you if i passed you on the street.   I really enjoyed ribbing you about UF wining the East and USC wining the NC the last few years..........  Words cant express my thoughts on this Mike.   I will get to meet you one day and we'll continue our sports talk face to face..........God bless you Mike.


----------



## HandgunHTR

fairhope said:


> Mike, this really touched my heart. I was at a loss for words after reading this and so I turned to God and asked for the words and the words that came to my heart were "By His stripes we are healed" Isaiah 53:4-5. This earthly existence is just that. We are all just passing through, *this is not our home, Heaven is our home*. When we finally arrive Home, there will be no more pain, no more sickness. We will be in the presence of our Creator where Glory and Freedom reign. Speak positive words over your life and those around you. Thank God for all that you have been Blessed with during your time here. God Bless you and your family.





Madsnooker said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm reminded of Ecclesiastes 7:1
> 
> "A good name is better than a good ointment, And the day of one's death is better than the day of one's birth."
> 
> Not sure if you are a Christian or not but praying you are and according to scripture, *a great day is at your doorstep*! Death has no sting for a believer.
> 
> I will pray for your comfort and Gods unbelievable peace in this time, for you, as well as your loved ones.



Fairhope and Madsnooker have it right.

As I read through this thread, I see a lot of sorrow.  I for one am filled with the joy of knowing that a fellow brother is about to get the reward that is so richly deserved.  The only sorrow that I feel is for myself as I know that I am going to have to toil here longer while Mike gets to bask in the glory that is Heaven.

Mike, thank you for all you have done here during your time on Earth.  Enjoy your rest and finish the race with a smile as the prize is one only the Lord can give.

For the loved ones of Mike, if you are reading this, stay strong in the knowledge that Lord has called his child Home.


----------



## j_seph

Mike, as well I do not think you and I have ever interacted on here either. I can not fathom having the strength you have right now in what you are enduring not only physically nor emotionally. This really hits close to home. I pray you have come to accept Jesus Christ as your savior as the pain and struggles will be no more. This body we have here on earth is just temporary. May God be with you and comfort you and your family. God bless


----------



## emusmacker

Mike, I'm very sorry to hear this. I never knew you, but I feel like I would have liked you. The very fact that you took time to post this thread is a testament of your strength and faith. My family is praying for you and for your family. Thanks for helping me put things into perspective.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Tough thread to read. Just trust in the Lord Mike. God Bless.


----------



## Lane Morrell

May God be with you Sir.  Also, may God bless your family and loved ones.


----------



## chambers270

I pray that Gods comfort and peace cover you and your family. God bless you and may you rest in the promise of everlasting life from Jesus our Lord and Savior. According to Gods word all who know him will have a new body waiting in Heaven.

2 Corinthians 5:17 
Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Another reason to hunt and enjoy life while you can-have a good trip brother!


----------



## Cobra

I am sitting here reading all these post and ashamed of myself that I have let my" poor me" troubles make me forget what LIFE is truly about. Mr. Mike probably has no idea that with his really straight and heartfelt words he has really shook me up (and I'm sure others) . God Bless you Mike and your family once again. I have never met you but feel as if I am losing a close friend. Can't explain that.


----------



## MudDucker

May God Bless you and your family.  May he give the peace that passes all understanding.  May you find him waiting on the other side with his loving arms reached out to and the end of your pain and suffering.


----------



## LanierSpots

Mike, not sure of your status right now but we are still thinking about you bro.....   God will take care of you and your family...   May he ease all your pain an suffering...

We miss you man..


----------



## westcobbdog

Hope your day is a pain free peaceful one, Mike.


----------



## j_seph

Prayers still going up you and your family.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

The blessings in Your life has strengthen You in Your final days on Earth.Go in peace Mike because the Heavenly father is by Your side....


----------



## MattyIce

May God bless you and all of your loved ones, I will be praying for you, thank you


----------



## Roberson

i don't even know what to say my friend, cancer took my Daddy 6 years ago. I pray for for peace and calm for you and yours. i also pray that you and your family and friends understand that your physical body is only dying, not your Spirit that God gave you. Go be with God. I will see you one day.


----------



## ChiefOsceola

Like others here, I'm at a loss for words.  I don't know you in the sense of seeing you to shake hands or a friendly rivalry arm punch following a great game between our beloved schools, but I feel a bond with nearly every guy on these threads.  All I pray for is an end to your pain and a joyous homecoming in the days ahead.  Enjoy your Gators from the bleachers on high.  Rest easy SHM.


----------



## david w.

Prayers for you and your family.That was hard for me to read.


----------



## Throwback

prayers sent. 

T


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Sending up prayers for you at this time Mike. Praying you know the Savior.


----------



## browningboy

sending one up for you !


----------



## Johnwayne88

prayers sent


----------



## BRANCHWYNN

Gods speed.....we'll see you soon. May a peace come over you.


----------



## droptine06

As previosuly said, I am at a loss for words. I as well did not know you. I only poke my head into the sports forum every now and then. Your post sent chills down my back. May God bless you and your family! Prayers sent and GO GATORS! Rest easy brother.


----------



## boneboy96

Prayers sent up!


----------



## weagle

God bless you brother.  Our prayers are with you and your family.  

Weagle


----------



## Greg Tench

God Bless you Brother Mike.


----------



## racedude45

God Bless you, Prayers for you and your family. May peace be with you.


----------



## Jasper

God bless you and your family sir..........


----------



## 308-MIKE

mike,
i've never met you, but have read your posts, as long as i've been on the forum. reading your last post broke my heart. i see, and have seen the ravages of your illness for many years. i wish you peace, in life and in death. may the Lord be with you in both. God bless you my friend.
mike


----------



## BowChilling

Mike,

Always enjoyed your love for the Gators that I ironically have so much dislike for! See you on the other side my friend!

-Billy


----------



## gin house

Anyone on here talk to mike off of GON??   Hate to hear this and prayers for Mike.


----------



## Bitteroot

To the top for Mike!  We are all still thinking about you brother!


----------



## HD28

I truly pray God comforts you and your family.


----------



## benellisbe

Prayers for you and your family during such a difficult time.


----------



## irishleprechaun

I read this thread every time I logon....we are still thinking about you and praying for you and your family mike.


----------



## gin house

irishleprechaun said:


> I read this thread every time I logon....we are still thinking about you and praying for you and your family mike.



  x2!


----------



## brownceluse

I love to read the comments but hate to open this thread.... God Bless you Mike!


----------



## mrowland96

God Bless you Mr. Mike. May peace be with you and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Les Miles

sandhillmike said:


> This will probably be my last post. The Cancer has got me, I'm in hospice care, on oxygen full time and in a lot of pain. I doubt I will last the month out. I'll miss all the banter, but I'm ready to go, this is just no kind of life. You guys take care of yourselves and make the most of the time you have left.



Praying for your comfort and peace my brother. 

We will all miss you here...


----------



## LittleHolder

Hey Gator! Your post says what a man you are Mike! Brutally honest and bold! I too will see you one day and we will argue then about the Dawgs and Gators.  Till then, we are all on your team my friend!  ALL IN! Prayers for all, may God give you and the family peace.  Love you ole boy!


----------



## Ronbow

*Thanks for being there, god speed brother*


----------



## jonkayak

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## meherg

prayers sent to you and everyone involved 
GOD BLESS


----------



## Matthew6

TTT for Mike.


----------



## greene_dawg

Wow! I haven't posted on the board in a long time but this is certainly reason for exception. May God Bless you and your family Mike! Go Gators!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

Has anyone heard the status for Mike? For some reason I think about him everytime I walk out to the man cave, and everytime I pull up the NCAA football countdown thread....you are gonna be missed Mike!!


----------



## Resica

Has anyone heard from Mike?


----------



## gin house

Resica said:


> Has anyone heard from Mike?



 Been wondering the same thing......  Man i sure hate it.  Great guy,  loved to rib him about USC/UF baseball.   Anyone?


----------



## Buster

You are an inspiration--may you and your family find peace and comfort


----------



## alvishere

One of the great threads to remember.......


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

alvishere said:


> One of the great threads to remember.......



This should be a sticky so it stays at the top of the page.


----------



## Madsnooker

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Bitteroot

Not a thing.   I'm beginning to fear the worst but hope he is at rest no matter what.......


----------



## rhbama3

Bitteroot said:


> Not a thing.   I'm beginning to fear the worst but hope he is at rest no matter what.......



I sent an e-mail to him on 8/16 but never got a response back.
Miss ya, Mike.


----------



## pstrahin

That is the saddest thing I have ever read.  

May God rest his soul.


----------



## brownceluse

God speed Mike and I will continue to praay for your family!


----------



## TomC

If the moderators do not make this a sticky we need to ALL do our part to make sure this stays nears the top of the board! We owe it to him for showing the kind of strength and courage seen in his last post!


----------



## David Parker

It was a powerful post and lots of good energy coming from it.  Never knew him but I feel better knowing he's out there in this world or the next.


----------



## Madsnooker

It does appear he has moved on to a better place.

Really makes you think about what really matters and I can assure you, its not the new BCS standings comming out this weekend, or who the best coach in america is!!!!

I will see you on the other side Bro!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

If anybody hears any news of him, please let the Staff here know.


----------



## Marlin_444

God has a plan, we all have to go. 
Prayers lifted to support you, family and friends.
Take care friend and we'll see you on the otherside!

*V*


----------



## Rebel Yell

This is the poem that our preacher read at my Mema's funeral.  



> You can shed tears that she’s gone,
> or you can smile because she has lived.
> You can close your eyes and pray she’ll come back, or you can open your eyes and see all she has left.
> Your heart can be empty because you can’t see her, or you can be full of the love she shared.
> You can turn your back on tomorrow and live for yesterday,
> or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.
> You can remember her and only that she’s gone,
> or you can cherish her memory and let it live on.
> You can cry and close your mind, be empty and turn your back,
> or you can do what she would want you to, smile, open your eyes, love and go on.


----------



## GAranger1403

Been thinkin for a while about what I should post on here. Still at a loss for words. Miss ya Mike, may God be with you and your family!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

*Been thinking about Mike*

And continue to pray for his family.Reading his initial post and all the post afterward has made me realize and put things in perspective.We all on here are probably different,from our college football teams just one example.But the thing that I like to believe we have in common is that we are all like family,maybe disfunctional at times,but a brotherhood none the less.Thanks Mike for helping me to see that.


----------



## lagrangedave

Just tipped back a little bourbon for Sandhillmike. Seemed like good timing.


----------



## Resica

I guess we haven't heard anything definatively? Prayers out to Mike and his family.


----------



## brownceluse

I would bet he has passed. Prayers sent for your family mike!


----------



## Buck Roar

I would have never seen this if it wasn't a sticky. Prayers sent to your family.


----------



## BlackSmoke

Oh my word. I had no idea. I just soaked my keyboard reading Mike's last post here on Woody's. I'm privileged to say that Mike and I shared many PMs back in the day. They were usually sparked by something negative on the forum, and always ended cordially and all in good fun. I hate that I'm just now finding out about this. Mike was a good'n. He loved his Gators , but more importantly he loved the outdoors. And that is what truly bonds each of us together here. Regardless of your sports team, the brand of bow you shoot, or how many largemouth you can catch, we all love the precious resources that God has given us and I hope we can all see that more clearly.

Rest in peace Mike. Go Gators, buddy!


----------



## gin house

I bet Mike is tickled as can be with a less than average gator team sweeping my gamecocks this weekend......  Made me think back to Mike and myself ribbing each other on the gator/gamecock games the last few years.  God bless you Mike.   This place lost a good one....


----------



## Silver Britches

UPDATE - June 30, 2013

Michael Nathan Evans (sandhillmike)
December 4, 1944 - September 1, 2012 









Guys, I was thinking about Mike last night, as this July 2 will be a year since his last post on here. Like everyone else, I too wondered what had happened to Mike. So, I started digging around on the internet last night to see if I could find anything on the man and I have found some info that I would like to share with you all. 

As most of you probably have already suspected, Mike did pass away. Mike died September 1, 2012 after a 3 year battle with cancer at the age of 67. 

I was able to find this info here Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forums and his real name and age here Michael Nathan Evans

Mike's Profile page over on the Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forums can be found here (You may have to be logged in to view his profile page) SandhillMike Read his About Me section of his profile.

Nothing much here, but it has the same info sandhillmike Pofile page As you can see, the information is pretty much the same on all these profile pages, leaving no doubt who it is.

I have sent a PM to the guy that posted the info on Mike's death and asked if he would come over here and share a story or 2 about the man he knew. 

Seems Mike had a remarkable life.

Our big Gator fan is gone, but he won't be forgotten!

RIP Mike! We miss you, bro!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Good to have some info on what happened. Mike ole buddy I know you see us talking about ya, you put up a good fight my friend now rest and we'll see ya soon enough. Bless you and your family.


----------



## 00Beau

Good Ole GO GATORS for Mike!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

God bless you Mike. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## brownceluse

Awesome update and thanks Silver! Go Gators for Mike!! RIP my brother!


----------



## rex upshaw

Thanks for the update.  Mike will certainly be missed.


----------



## nickel back

Go!! Gators!!    Rip mike


----------



## BowtechDan

Thanks for the update.  Feller gave himself a month and fought out an extra one.  RIP pain free Mike.


----------



## nickel back

just for Mike....

GO!! GATORS!!


----------



## 49tandc

*SandhillMike - Rip 9/1/2012*

Hey,  

I just read a PM from Silver Britches regarding SandhillMike and his activities over here.  I thought I'd give you guys a little closure.  SandhillMike was my next door neighbor and good friend for the past 17 years.  We did lots of antique car & shooting stuff together.  We sold auto parts at a big swap meet each month, for the last 7 years. A few years back Mike came over and asked where he could get a good gun cheap.  I told him he couldn't!  He could either get a good gun, OR a cheap gun, and I asked why.  He said he had an opportunity to hunt with friends in AL that weekend.  I told him I had a real flat-shooting 30.06 he could use and them make up his mind after that.  He killed a 10 point and filled a doe tag that weekend.  That started on a lot of gun purchases/trades for Mike.  About 3 years ago, his cancer started and I became his primary care-giver.  He fought the good fight.   He led an interesting life.  He was a brown-water sailor supporting SEALS & Riverines in Viet Nam.  During his working career, among other things, he worked for the Forest Service as a Park Ranger and worked for Dept. of Children & Families - making sure the elderly got what they needed  All around great guy!.    But Mike passed away last Sept.  Mike was 67.  Its hard to believe its been over a year.

Mike had a very dry sense of humor.   On his toolbox, he had a drawer labeled "Porn" (was really scrapers/files), another labeled "New Condoms" and the one below that labeled "Used Condoms" (was Micrometers & dial gauges)!  We used to poke fun at the swap meet and point to people carrying little dogs or pushing them in baby strollers.  He'd say (pretty loudly)  "Isn't that sad, that dog can't walk !!!"

He wanted to be buried on his property, after cremation -  somewhere "that he could see and flip off the new owners of his property..." (his words).  He has 24 acres that backed up against a FL state forest - west of Gainesville FL.  He was an only child, parents gone and had only 3 close friends.  I was one of those lucky 3.  He asked us to have a beer over him and say something nice when we put him in the ground.  We did as he requested, and we all gave Mike a little Heineken as well!  

I found a nice shady spot where he can see comings and goings.  He left the property to a college roommate who didn't want anything to do with it.  I ended up buying Mikes piece.  I'm glad that only 3 people know where Mike is buried, and he will never be disturbed.  I keep feeding a nice flock of turkeys close by so Mike can watch them. 

Mike was very generous and included me in his will, and I will be forever grateful.    He left me a pretty nice project 1960 Ford truck.  I told him that even though the title would be in my name, it would always be "Mikes Truck."  I'd build it just as Mike wanted it - same color (Turquoise), same options, etc., it will just be titled in my name, but Mike's truck.

I go next door a couple of times each week.  I say hello and goodby to Mike every time I go through his gate.  I talk to him frequently.  My family and I are cleaning up his place (he had a lot of STUFF that needed to go to the dump, but his health kept him from doing it.)  When he was still mobile, I told him we'd sell some of this stuff and he could make a "Bucket list" and go travel  and visit friends while he could.  That never developed as he deteriorated rapidly.

 I believe that he will be happy he way the place is looking.  The probate is over and things settled down for everyone. We still call it Mikes place and probably always will.  I believe SandhillMike is happy where he is, watching over my efforts and best of all -  in no pain.

Regards,
49T&C


----------



## rhbama3

49tandc,
Thank you so much for taking the time to write that. Mike was a great member here and is remembered fondly.


----------



## Muddyfoots

rhbama3 said:


> 49tandc,
> Thank you so much for taking the time to write that. Mike was a great member here and is remembered fondly.



X2..

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Matthew6

Thank you so much for posting this. He definitely made an impact on me with his final post. Good luck with your projects and thanks for being a good friend to Mike.


----------



## TomC

Means a lot to hear this. Thanks!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Awesome story and 49. I bet he had a sweet setup on his 24 acres. Maybe post a pick of your truck some day.


----------



## rex upshaw

He's missed, no doubt.


----------



## RipperIII

Grate post, miss Sandhill mike.


----------



## Silver Britches

Thanks for taking the time to share a little about your friend Mike.

His last post on here really touched all us. It's certainly the most powerful post I've ever read online. For him to take the time to post that during such a difficult time, means a lot to me. I didn't personally know Mike, but I have no doubt he was good person.

Again, thanks for the story. I often wondered if you would ever receive the message I left for you. 

Don't be a stranger, man.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

Thank you for a glimpse of what it would be like to know Mike.Also thanks for being a true friend.I ain't gonna lie fellas this made my eyes well up.


----------



## 49tandc

Hey Silver,

Thanks for taking the time to PM me.  Mike was a very private guy and I didn't know how "active" he was on this board.  

He was a HUGE Gator fan, having gradated from there.   I'm sure participated in discussions  on this forum.   One of my sons played O-Line for UF, and another son played Basketball for Piedmont College in Demorest.   I spent plenty of time in GA. and like the state.  I tried never to dig too deep into what SandhillMike was doing online.   He was very active in a Jeep board as well as the Ford Truck sites.  He used to come over with the WIERDEST cars.  He liked the offbeat stuff (1960 Nash 2-dor???, Chrysler Cordoba - not the most sought-after things).  I do know he liked the thrill of the hunt.  whether 4-legged or 4-wheeled.

He would come over and ask to borrow my trailer.  He'd bid on pallets of BDUs & other stuff from Warner-Robbins.  He'd drive to Macon, bring them home and try to sell them at flea markets.  Unfortunately.  a lot of stuff didn't sell and deteriorated, left outside.  I'm on the second
 20-yd roll off dumpster - First was filled with single bed linens (made for a cot/bunk.  All moldy, dirty and wet:  Broken LBE shoulder harnesses; canteen covers and broken(rubber) shovel covers.

There is some neat stuff, but a lot of stuff that goes right to the dumpster.

Thanks again,

Chuck


----------



## brownceluse

Mike is truly missed and another Go Gators for Sandhill!!!


----------



## waterdogs

Mike is greatly missed on here. Great story about Mike. Thanks


----------



## nickel back

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Thank you for a glimpse of what it would be like to know Mike.Also thanks for being a true friend.I ain't gonna lie fellas this made my eyes well up.



^^this^^

GO!!GATORS!!


----------



## biggdogg

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Thank you for a glimpse of what it would be like to know Mike.Also thanks for being a true friend.I ain't gonna lie fellas this made my eyes well up.



X2!! Go Gators!!


----------



## chadair

thanks for posting Chuck.
and as everyone has posted, we sho nuff miss ol Mike! 

Go Gators!!


----------



## j_seph

Thanks, that brought a tear, especially the bucket list part. Folks if you got things you want to do then find a way to do it ASAP. We aren't promised our next breath on this earth.


----------



## Matthew6

Hey chuck, feel free to stick around. We would love to have you. Go gators and roll tide.


----------



## GAranger1403

Thanks! SHM will be missed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Great post, thanks for the update, and RIP Mike.


----------



## David Parker

SHMike's last post is a reverent tribute to his being here and sharing with us.  Thanks for filling in the background.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> 49tandc,
> Thank you so much for taking the time to write that. Mike was a great member here and is remembered fondly.



x3!!!


----------



## 49tandc

Thanks, I've been a member here for a while. I love the whole forum, and especialy the Trail Cams.

I lurk a lot here - reading and seeing what you guys harvest (fish & critters)

I do not have much time to hunt anymore, but enjoy this board a lot.

Thanks again,

49T&C


----------



## Madsnooker

Wasn't expecting to ever hear anything about him again!!!

I appreciate you taking the time to post this info about him!!!

I had many light hearted debates with him concerning my Buckeyes but I will always remember him being easy on me after the debacle in the desert. He seemed like a great guy and you confirmed that!!!!

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## Headshot

rhbama3 said:


> 49tandc,
> Thank you so much for taking the time to write that. Mike was a great member here and is remembered fondly.



x 4.  I remember reading what he said was his last post -- very brave and very touching.  From what you wrote about him, he has to be smiling down at you every day. Thanks for updating this forum about SHM.


----------



## rhbama3

Silver Britches said:


> Mike's friend shares some info on the man he knew. Read it here.



I'll give it a couple of weeks and then merge the threads.


----------



## 00Beau

Thank you for this post.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Chuck thanks for the insight on ole Mike....... He was one of the guys here. We all get tied up fussin and wrasslin back and forth over our respective teams here in the Sports forum. In the end we all share a common bond and are more alike than we are different. Mike's last post sure made a profound impact around here. I don't think he did it to do anything special like that or what not.... I just believe the ole boy was sayin his peace. He is missed, but one day in one way or another we will all have our time. Please feel free to stick around and share more about Mike and yourself.

B.J.


----------



## 49tandc

A funny SandhillMike story - A long time ago, Mike worked as a State of Florida Park Ranger.  He had to carry a sidearm and qualify annually with it.  To call Mike "frugal" is an understatement.  His sidearm at the time was a Rossi .38spl, 2" bbl.  A few decades go by and we are shooting other things out the back of his property.  He pulls out this Rossi and asks me to see if I can hit anything with it.   Way back in my mis-spent youth, I used to do a little competitive shooting and am still a fair shot.  I couldn't hit squat with that Rossi.  Mike was laughing at me and said he was glad there were no bad guys coming to get us.  I laughed and told him I'd have to call them in closer before I could be a threat with that weapon.   We both laughed when I told him he should use it as a club or hammer as a last resort.  It was in pretty good shape, so I recommended Mike trade it in as soon as possible,  on something a little higher quality that would hit where he pointed it.  

I don't know how he qualified with that pistol, but I still chuckle at us, trying to hit a spray-paint can with that Rossi.  

49T&C


----------



## gin house

Miss hearing from Sandhills Mike.   He was always around to help me defend Spurrier.   Seemed like a great person.    Truly missed.


----------



## Bitteroot

Sent for mike!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Bitteroot said:


> Sent for mike!!!!!



That is cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots

Thanks for updating everyone 


RIP Mike…


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

He's greatly missed.  RIP SandhillMike.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## rhbama3

Threads merged at post #206.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> Threads merged at post #206.



Alright!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Thank you Chuck for sharing the memories with us about Mike, feels like I knew him. 



RIP brother Mike !!


----------



## Silver Britches

Mike's last post was 2 years ago yesterday, on July 2, 2012.

In memory of our GON brother, Mike!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Silver Britches said:


> Mike's last post was 2 years ago yesterday, on July 2, 2012.
> 
> In memory of our GON brother, Mike!





Good job SB !!!


----------



## doenightmare

Silver Britches said:


> Mike's last post was 2 years ago yesterday, on July 2, 2012.
> 
> In memory of our GON brother, Mike!




Nice tribute to a good fella - RIP Mike.......


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> Mike's last post was 2 years ago yesterday, on July 2, 2012.
> 
> In memory of our GON brother, Mike!




Even though the Gators are struggling...

We miss you buddy and the trash talk too!!


----------



## Resica

Browning Slayer said:


> Even though the Gators are struggling...
> 
> We miss you buddy and the trash talk too!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Browning Slayer said:


> Even though the Gators are struggling...
> 
> We miss you buddy and the trash talk too!!



X2.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Just got to read the ending and the updates not that sure made me tear up . Rest in peace mike. Hope when I pass on y'all keep me around like this would mean everything to me.


----------



## ROBD

Hope you enjoyed that one mike. N


----------



## Silver Britches

In memory of our GON brother, Mike.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

R.i.p mike


----------



## Resica

Silver Britches said:


> In memory of our GON brother, Mike.
> 
> View attachment 841113



Here here. One fine Gator!


----------



## Browning Slayer

11 wins in a Row for ya MIKE!


----------



## nickel back

just for Mike

GO!!GATORS!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

undefeated through 5


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> undefeated through 5



Yes sir! And Mike, we lost another good Gator today!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Gators

East CHAMPS


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gators win bud!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Happy Birthday, sandhillmike!

Just for you, bud...

GO GATORS!


----------



## Paymaster

Rest In Peace Mike.


----------



## Matthew6

happy bday mike. rip.


----------



## 49tandc

I passed your postings to Mike and told him the nice things you had to say.  I still talk to him occasionally (kind of one sided, but I believe he hears me) and I wave at him as I drive by.  He says he is resting comfortably and in no pain and thanks to all of you!

49T&C


----------



## Silver Britches

Happy birthday to our Gator bro!

Gone but certainly not forgotten!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Happy Birthday Mike......


----------



## elfiii

Go Gators! just for you Mike.


----------



## Katalee

God bless you and yours.


----------



## nickel back

They pulled it out Mike, didn't look good doing it but, they did it.


----------



## BlackSmoke

I can't believe this thread is still going. How incredibly awesome. Godspeed to you, Mike.


----------



## nickel back

Mike your Gators are looking good, they took down the #7 team Auburn.

GO!! GATORS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Yes sir! Mike would’ve had a good time yesterday! I was rolling up 75 yesterday coming home from Sarasota. The exits for Gainsville were backed up at 10:30-11 when I rolled through there.


----------



## 49tandc

I thought I saw the ground ripple where we buried Mike as I drove into his place.  I'm sure he is happy.


----------



## John Cooper

Well Mike, the Cocktail Party is gonna be rocking bud!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gator Hate week!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Heck of a game, Mike! Of course, you had the best seat in the house my friend!


----------



## nickel back

GO!!GATORS!!


----------



## JustUs4All

Hello Mike, we are all a year closer to saying hi again in person.


----------



## nickel back

Just thought I would stop by for a min.....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Gators for Mike!


----------



## TomC

brownceluse said:


> Go Gators for Mike!



Ditto from a die hard dawg fan. Ironic what you remember and what you forget as time and the years pass but I remember exactly where I was and the time of day when I read his post.


----------



## Howard Roark

sandhillmike said:


> This will probably be my last post. The Cancer has got me, I'm in hospice care, on oxygen full time and in a lot of pain. I doubt I will last the month out. I'll miss all the banter, but I'm ready to go, this is just no kind of life. You guys take care of yourselves and make the most of the time you have left.


Thought about you on this opening Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Gators for Mike!


----------



## Tentwing

God be with you Mike. ??


----------



## Browning Slayer

It's Gator week brother!! Not many of you Gators around anymore. You'll NEVER be forgotten!!

As always, my AVATAR is yours this week!


----------



## bullgator

Ttt


----------



## brownceluse

Go Gators for Sandhill!

!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> Go Gators for Sandhill!
> 
> !



X 2. Hoping your Gators make a small comeback Mike. Not a big one, just a respectable one.


----------

